# $95 Mandatory Install Fee??



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Just called and was told there was a mandatory install fee of $95 for a tech to come install it. 

I installed my 722's when I upgraded from the 622's and did not incur and install fee.

What gives?

-Funk


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The 922 if you get it from dish must be installed.

Add the service plan $6 the install will then be $15


----------

